# Skara Brae 2?



## Foxbat (Feb 10, 2021)

Skara Brae is a fascinating place to visit. I was mesmerised and enthralled by the well-preserved remains of this neolithic village in Orkney. It appears, according to a report in today’s Scotsman that another settlement may have been found half a mile from Skara Brae. We shall have to wait and see if this turns out to be true but, where there’s one settlement, there may be others.

Another fascinating fact about Orkney: travelling across the main island, you often see houses with a ruin in the garden. It seems to have been common practice to simply build a new home when required and move the few feet when finished. Perhaps we’re seeing a stone age version of this practice?

Whatever the truth may be, Skara Brae should be on the bucket list of anybody with an interest in history or archeology. It won’t disappoint



			Skara Brae - The Discovery and Excavation of Orkney's finest Neolithic  Settlement


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 10, 2021)

Can't read the article on the website, but can read the search engine cache:








						Have archaeologists found another Skara Brae on Orkney?
					

Archaeologists may have discovered another Skara Brae around half a mile from the world-famous Neolithic village.




					cc.bingj.com


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Feb 10, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> Another fascinating fact about Orkney: travelling across the main island, you often see houses with a ruin in the garden. It seems to have been common practice to simply build a new home when required and move the few feet when finished. Perhaps we’re seeing a stone age version of this practice?


This is also very common in Ireland. My family's farm in Mayo has several iterations of the homestead, dating back to the late 18th/early 19th century. Only the most recent two are lived in, and the third one back (in time) is now an animal byre. It was also an animal byre when it was first built, but in those days, the humans shared the same space.


----------

